

Ask HN: what do you think are the interesting alternative web frameworks? - johnswamps

They don't have to be production ready, I'm just looking for lesser-known frameworks that make you think "Huh, I wish this were the way Rails worked" or "This is an interesting way to do things, I wonder how far they'll take it". What makes them interesting?
======
gtani
Erlang: riak/ nitrogen combo

Scala: lift

Clojure: compojure, enlive.

Smalltalk, seaside

haskell happstack (i think that's the one that's not dead

------
ElbertF
I wonder what people think of my PHP framework Swiftlet. The latest stable
release is still missing some features but it works very well for simple
sites.

<http://swiftlet.org>

